# Kenyon a Maverick?



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

There hasn't been any talk of it, but I think Kenyon Martin would be a great fit for the Mavs. He's a tough, defensive-minded 4 who the team has needed forever. Regardless if they get Shaq, they should try to get him, most likely through a sign-and-trade.
He is from Dallas, and hopefully Cuban goes after this guy, he would suit the team much better than 'Toine.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> There hasn't been any talk of it, but I think Kenyon Martin would be a great fit for the Mavs. He's a tough, defensive-minded 4 who the team has needed forever. Regardless if they get Shaq, they should try to get him, most likely through a sign-and-trade.
> He is from Dallas, and hopefully Cuban goes after this guy, he would suit the team much better than 'Toine.


Love to have him but I don't think it's possible. Can't think of a
scenario where N.J. would do a sign and trade with us.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

NJ is cheap as hell, and if they got Walker they could let him and his huge salary leave.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> NJ is cheap as hell, and if they got Walker they could let him and his huge salary leave.


If they were cheap, won't it just make sense to let Martin walk without getting Walker?

-Petey


----------



## rolenphan (Jul 2, 2004)

I would love to see Kenyon Martin as a Dallas Maverick. we could use some defense


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

> If they were cheap, won't it just make sense to let Martin walk without getting Walker?


At least by getting Walker it will look like they are trying at least.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> 
> 
> At least by getting Walker it will look like they are trying at least.


People are not stupid; if they trade Martin, we all know, not just NJ fans, that they have given up.

Plus they keep saying their major fear is the luxury tax, if they want to avoid that they will just let Martin walk, instead of pay Walker and the taxes his contract brings.

-Petey


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Kmart recently participated in a charity event in the Dallas area. When he was asked about returning to Jersey he said its up to them if he returns. Them being Nets management. The SI article went on saying he would like to play for Dallas where he grew up. 

If we landed Kmart I'd be the 1st one with a number 6 jersey. Even if he wouldn't be our center a line up of 

Dirk
Kmart
Howard
Daniels
Harris

just sounds entertaining. They may not win a championship just yet but they'd be fun to watch.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> Dirk
> Kmart
> ...


Why is it that people automatically assume that Marquis Daniels will start over Finley (All-Star Shooting Guard) and Stackhouse (All Star Caliber Shooting Guard)?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Why is it that people automatically assume that Marquis Daniels will start over Finley (All-Star Shooting Guard) and Stackhouse (All Star Caliber Shooting Guard)?


Finley is old, he's 31 years old, so he doesn't have too many years left in him. Stackhouse is 29 and will probably get traded to another team. Nowitzki, Howard, Daniels and Harris are all 26 or younger so they are the future of the team. I doubt Martin goes to Dallas, but this is how the lineup would eventually look like with this young team. Martin is also 26 by the way...

PG Harris
SG Daniels
SF Howard
PF Martin
C Nowitzki

If the Mavs don't get Martin the future lineup would have Pavel starting at center and Nowitzki at power forward.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Kenyon is..*

A good rebounder











Nice dunker











Good defender











Plays for Team USA











Great hustle











All that could be for the Mavericks :drool:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is it that people automatically assume that Marquis Daniels will start over Finley (All-Star Shooting Guard) and Stackhouse (All Star Caliber Shooting Guard)?


Because they don't watch enough games.

Everytime the mavs need a basket to stop a run it's Finely. Everytime they need a defensive play or someone to guard the other teams scorer, it's Finely ( soon it'll be Howard). 

Daniels still needs to prove he has game, anyone can go on a run.

No place for Kenyon Martin on this team. No point guard to get him the ball , which basically makes him useless on offense,


----------



## sneballa7 (Jun 29, 2004)

^^^ That is well said and true.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> Finley is old, he's 31 years old, so he doesn't have too many years left in him. Stackhouse is 29 and will probably get traded to another team. Nowitzki, Howard, Daniels and Harris are all 26 or younger so they are the future of the team. I doubt Martin goes to Dallas, but this is how the lineup would eventually look like with this young team. Martin is also 26 by the way...
> ...


Exactly, I'm looking at the big picture here. Stackhouse probably won't be on the team by the start of the season. There are plenty of teams who could use a scorer like him, such as Chicago, Portland, Utah, SA, Indy, etc. Finley on the other hand will be a great mentor to the young guards but I'm willing to bet he sees less time this season than he has ever in his whole career. The reason behind that would be to get the most out of the minutes he plays opposed to wearing him down durring the regular season when we could be developing Daniels and Howard.

To say we don't need a player like Kenyon Martin is just insane IMO. Very few players play as hard as him on both sides of the ball. One of the best things he does to get easy points is bust his *** getting down court on the fast break for easy buckets. You don't have to have a Jason Kidd to get someone the ball, even tho it does help. I wouldn't say you'll see any half-court ally-oops but as much as the Mavs run Kmart would do just fine. 

Seriously, the last time I checked its not hard to get the ball to the post I'm sure Harris can throw a bounce pass to a player who's posted up on the blocks. Its not like Kmart will demand double teams in the paint either.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Kenyon a maverick? really? you think? Is it Possible? Will it happen?

*NO!!!!!!!*


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Just because he's a free agent doesn't mean he's going to Dallas. You have to many players as it is. No one wants to play when you don't know what your role will be. Some trades need to be made to thin out the roster.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

^^^^^ well said.

Next thing you know, you'll think you can land Yao when hes a free agent. :no: im sorry but you guys are a weeee bit over confident


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

No one said we were going to get KMart. Someone just brought up the idea and he hasn't posted for awhile so please crespi: why do you always got to cause drama with us Mavs fans? I know our teams are rivals but you don't have to come and shoot down anything a Mavs fan ever says.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Ok, first of all I'd like ta point out that Im not even a complete Laker Fan... Its an acquired taste since I moved out and my sister is a huge fan so I watch tha games with her.

I've got alot of teams I like. INCLUDING THE MAVS, since Im from texas.... last year when the lakers got out of the 2nd round by tha spurs, the mavs were my team. THem and the Pistons, but they both got eliminated.

My favorite teams are (in order): Hawks, LAKERS, Rockets, MAVS, Pistons.

I just dont like how most of your fans will think that just cuz there's a FA on the market, the mavs will get it.

Its just annoying. Nothin against you... I wasnt tryin to start drama, I was tryin to support kamego.

Aright? I hope we worked out that misunderstanding. And if you dont believe me... look who my favorite team is in my sig. :yes:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crespi_jv_21</b>!
> I just dont like how most of your fans will think that just cuz there's a FA on the market, the mavs will get it.
> Its just annoying. Nothin against you... I wasnt tryin to start drama, I was tryin to support kamego.


We Mavs fans know we aren't getting anybody. All we have left is the LLE. [/QUOTE]



> Aright? I hope we worked out that misunderstanding. And if you dont believe me... look who my favorite team is in my sig. :yes:


:laugh: That makes it worse because I hate the Cowboys. GO REDSKINS!!! AND GO COLTS!!!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> We Mavs fans know we aren't getting anybody. All we have left is the LLE.



:laugh: That makes it worse because I hate the Cowboys. GO REDSKINS!!! AND GO COLTS!!! [/QUOTE]

haha how can u like the redskins in dallas? :no:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well I'm not in Dallas I'm in Wisconsin but yeah I like a lot of different teams. See I live in Wisconsin and I really really hate the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

haha thats cool actually


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> 
> 
> At least by getting Walker it will look like they are trying at least.


Told you they didn't want to take back salary in trade.

-Petey


----------

